# jungangler



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

hi also ich finde es gibt zu wenig jungangler in meinem alter!
die meisten aus meiner klasse meinen Angeln is doch was für opas total langweilig usw...
das find ich zum :v 
die habens noch nie ausprobiert und behaupten es wäre langweilig!!!


----------



## bennie (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

musst doch net mit gleichaltrigen los.... ich angel mit leuten von 16-30 

alle supernett


----------



## Justhon (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Naja, es gibt hier schon ein Paar in unserem Alter.
Musst dich mal umsehen, man trifft hier imemr auf nen Paar gleichaltrige
Wir haben auch mal versucht, ein Jugendangeln aufm Kutter zu organisieren, hat aber nicht geklappt, da zu wenige konnten. (Ich auch nich:c)


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ja klar sind ja auch nett mach ich ja auch aber ich hätte lieber lust mit gleichaltrigen zu angeln


----------



## BennyO (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Von älteren lernst du aber mehr.
Nein aber jetzt mal im Ernst.
Es gibt genug Angler in deinem Alter. Schau dich einfach mal ein bisschen hier um. Da wirst du schon den einen oder anderen treffen.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Justhon (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*



BennyO schrieb:


> Von älteren lernst du aber mehr.
> Gruß Benny





Das Stimmt zwar ich hätt aber auch mal Lust mit anderen zu fischen.


@Benny: Was ist eigentlich mit dem Jugendangeln? Das gibt wohl nüs mehr oder?


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ja ich bin ja auch in einem angelverein da gibt es 7 jungangler
mehr net also schon wenig



BennyO schrieb:


> Von älteren lernst du aber mehr.
> Nein aber jetzt mal im Ernst.
> Es gibt genug Angler in deinem Alter. Schau dich einfach mal ein bisschen hier um. Da wirst du schon den einen oder anderen treffen.
> 
> ...


 ​


----------



## BadnerPower (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

<-----Genau musst dich richtig umschauhen:qHätte auch mal Lust mit ein paar andren Jungs in meinem Alter zu angeln.Vielleicht wird ja mal was draus.Kommt jemand aus der gegend Baden-Württemberg oder Rlp???Dann könnte man sich ja vlt mal treffen


MFG BadnerPower


----------



## mappi (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

hi

ich bin auch der meinung das es mer spaß macht mit gelichaltrigen zu angeln 

wo wohnt ihr den villeicht konten wir ja mal zusamen angenl


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

also wenn jemand in meinem alter und aus bonn kommt mal lust hat am rhein zu angeln bitte bei mir melden würde mich freuen!!!#6


----------



## Justhon (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Ich wohn ca 30km von Köln weg... Lindlar heißt der Ort


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ich komm aus bonn


mappi schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich bin auch der meinung das es mer spaß macht mit gelichaltrigen zu angeln
> 
> wo wohnt ihr den villeicht konten wir ja mal zusamen angenl


 ​


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

30 km von köln is nicht so weit weg von mir


Justhon schrieb:


> Ich wohn ca 30km von Köln weg... Lindlar heißt der Ort


 ​


----------



## BadnerPower (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Hmmm,jetzt müsst ich nurnoch wisse wo das liegt|uhoh:
Welches Bundesland?


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

juston ich hab dich mal auf meine buddyliste getan!


----------



## BadnerPower (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

.....sieht eher schlecht aus weil Bonn is 250km von mir entfernt...


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

schon ein ganzes stück|supergri


----------



## BadnerPower (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Ja schade wir hätten bei mir im Vereinsgewässer angeln können oder im Altrhein/Rhein


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ist halt nicht alles möglich leider:c


----------



## BennyO (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Ja wird wohl nicht sattfinden, da zu wenig Leute dabei wären.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Keeven123 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*



BadnerPower schrieb:


> <-----Genau musst dich richtig umschauhen:qHätte auch mal Lust mit ein paar andren Jungs in meinem Alter zu angeln.Vielleicht wird ja mal was draus.Kommt jemand aus der gegend Baden-Württemberg oder Rlp???Dann könnte man sich ja vlt mal treffen
> 
> 
> MFG BadnerPower




Komme aus Pforzheim #6  kannst dich ja mal per PN melden!


----------



## mappi (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ich glaube das mit dem treffen können wir vergessen ich wohne in der nähe von hambur :c:c:c


----------



## BennyO (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Wärst du denn dabie bei einer Kuttertour?


Gruß Benny


----------



## Erft-Angler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Hi, also ich bin ja denke ich mal auch so in deinem Alter und ich finde das eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, weil aus meiner Klasse sind es auch nur so 2 Angler.  Aber ich geh auch nur mit älteren Angeln , weil ich da viel mehr dazu lernen kann.


----------



## BennyO (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Das Alter spielt beim Angeln für mich keine Rolle.
Angeln verbundet Jung und Alt meiner Meinung nach.


Gruß Benny


----------



## Hefti (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Moinsen
@BennyQ
Seh ich genau so.#6 

@all
Bin früher viel mit Gleichaltrigen losgewesen, zum angeln und um den Ort unsicher zu machen. Aber ich war auch mit Leuten zum angeln, die einiges älter als ich waren und auch heute noch sind. Waren zwar ein paar (positiv) bekloppte bei, aber mit denen hat es nur um so mehr Spaß gemacht, zudem habe ich von denen einiges gelernt. Unter anderem auch das bekloppt sein:m , aber das kann ich nun leider nicht mehr abstellen.

@nachtangler-1992
Wenn du mit einem Angler gut klar kommst, frag ihn/sie einfach, ob ihr mal zusammen losgehen könnt. Das Alter ist letzendlich schei....ß egal. Denn wenn man zu zweit los ist, ist auch die Zeit besser zu ertragen, wenn es mal nicht so gut beißt.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Junger Dorschler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Ich sehe es genauso,mit Gleichaltrigen ist es immer am besten, weil man sich mit denen auch über Dinge des Alltags unterhalten kann#6

Was mich früher gestört hat,wenn man in bestimmten Gegenden alleine geangelt hat und ein paar Spacken vorbei kamen,dann wurde aus dem Angeln schnell Frust,weil die sich einen Spass daraus machten Steine rein zuschmeisen oder einen derbe zu nerfen!
Jetzt bin ich "älter" und habe dieses Problem eigentlich nicht mehr,doch jüngeren würde ich immer empfehlen mit Gleichaltrigen oder älteren loszuziehen


----------



## Matze Lauer (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Hallo!

Ich finde ,dass es mehr Spaß macht wenn man mit Gleichaltrigen zusammen losgeht, denn man kann über Themen reden mit den man wohl eher nicht mit Erwachsenen reden würde.
Das nötige Wissen kann man durch Fragen wie z.B hier im AB oder aber auch durch Bücher erhalten.
Aber zau dem Thema ,dass es so wenig Junangler gibt: 
Nur die wenigsten sind im AB auf der Schule bin ich eigentlich immer verwundert wie viele Jungangler es doch gibt.

Ich glaub, wenn man mich so in der Schule sieht oder so denkt man auch nicht das ich angel, sonst vielleicht mal in der Schule bei Bekannten fragen ob die jemanden kennen der in deinem Alter ist und angelt...

PS:Mit einem Bayern Fan würd ich auch nicht angeln. 
ERFOLGSFANS|evil:
 (sorry das musste sein, nicht so ernst nehmen)​


----------



## BennyO (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Naja bei mir in der Schule bin ich glaube ich der einzige Angler. Aber oft kann man auch nicht so entspannt fischen, wenn man mit gleich altrigen los geht. MIr ist das eigentlich egal ich geh auch genauso gerne aalleine los.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> PS:Mit einem Bayern Fan würd ich auch nicht angeln.
> ERFOLGSFANS|evil:
> (sorry das musste sein, nicht so ernst nehmen)​




Ja Erfolgsfans,das bekomm ich auch immer wieder zuhören,von HSV fans:q
Auf unsere Schule gibt es schon Jungangler,doch ich fische lieber mit leuten die wirklich Angeln können und es gibt da sogar jemanden in meinem Alter,klint jetzt einweig eingebildet doch es ist einfach so!
Trotzdem macht es nartürlich auch alleine Spass,weil man sich da doch eher auf´s Fischen konzentriert


----------



## MuggaBadscher (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*



Keeven123 schrieb:


> Komme aus Pforzheim #6  kannst dich ja mal per PN melden!


also ich komm aus Tübingen.. is eigentlich auch recht nah zueinander... ich hab halt das angeln erst dieses jahr richtig angefangen... sonst war ich früher immer mit meinem onkel unterwegs an der donau mit der fliege....:vik:
 bin immer für ein treffen zu haben wenn ich weiß wie man da hinkommt...^^


----------



## Angler77 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

alos um mal zum Anfang des Beitrags zurück zu kommen .... ! 

Ich sehe das aber echt genua so es sind sehr sehr wenig Jungangler momentan. Aber das kann man ja schon seit einiger Zeit beobachten das die Zahlen von Jungeanglern stark sinken. 

Die einzigste chance wäre noch, ALK ..... tja versoffene Jugend !


----------



## mappi (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

@bennyo 

meintest du mich mit der kuttertour?


----------



## BennyO (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

@Mappi
Ja dich meine ich. Habe dafür ein Extra Theard erstell. Kannst mir aber auch ne PN schreiben.


@Angler777
Zu der versoffenen Jugend möchte ich mal nichts sagen. Es gibt zwar viele Jugendliche die sich oft einen trinken aber das ist glaube ich nich der Grund dafür. Ich bin auch erst 16 und gehe gerne Feiern. Aber das hat ja wol jeder gemacht, als er jung war. Und ich angel auch und das sogar sehr viel. Ich verbringe so viel Zeit am Wasser wie es nur geht. Also das dnek ich ist nicht der Grund dafür. Wie schon gesgat, denke ich, dass einfach die meisten jungen denken, dass angeln langweilig ist. Das höre ich selber von vielen und werde selber oft "ausgelacht" weil ich angeln gehe. Vielleicht sollte man Jugendlichen einfach die Chance geben, mal in das schönste Hobby rein zuschnuppern. Ich denke mal, dass man dadurch viele umstimmen kann.
Habe das selber schon mit dem einen oder anderen gemacht.



Gruß Benny
Gruß Benny


----------



## Angler77 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Also ich bin auch 15 ... 

Und ich meine eher damit ... 

Wenn Angel z.B. Nachtangeln mit Trinken verbunden wird (wie es schon wird teilweise -.-) Dann kommt der Nachwuchs. Aber das ist eine Tatsache KEIN Vorschlag ... !


----------



## Angler77 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

.... 

Nachwuchs förderung .... ? 

Bei uns gib es Aktionen wie Ferienspaß ... da ist das Angeln immer ausgebucht ... aber es entdecken wenige als Hobby. Ich denke mal es liegt daran das es dann eine zu große Gruppe ist.


----------



## Hefti (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Moinsen
Ich frage mich gerade, welcher Jugendwart so bekloppt ist, den Jugendlichen bei einer Vereinsveranstaltung Alkohol zu erlauben.
Ich war selbst schon Jugendwart und kann mir nicht erklären, wie man auf so eine Idee kommen kann.
Ich wollte einfach mit den Jungs zusammen angeln und Spaß haben und ihre Fragen so gut wie ich konnte beantworten. Wenn ich mit denen mal einen getrunken habe, dann auf Feten, wo man sich zufällig getroffen hat.
Es kann sich doch kein Verein leisten, bei einer seiner Veranstaltungen den Jugendlichen Alkohol zu erlauben. Das fördert nicht gerade das öffentliche Ansehen des Vereins.

Ich weiß, dass das jetzt das Thema verfehlt, aber bei so einer Sache kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und mich wundern.#d #c 

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Baddy89 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Bei uns gibt es 40 Jugendangler, der Großteil davon sind aber Pfeifen  (charaktermäßig, gehen nur zum Saufen ans Wasser bzw Party machen).

6,7 mit denen ich gut auskomme, aber meine Angelkumpanen liegen auch eher in der Klasse 20-50 .


----------



## Angler77 (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ja ja .... Ich meine Jugendliche angeln auch ohne Jugendwart ... und da finden denn Aktive im Verein an den Gewässern die belege das die ein oder andere Nacht doch schon schief lief ... Einige Gewässer können Nachst nicht mehr kontroliert werden.


----------



## mappi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

also bei uns gebt es auch einen angelverein und da sind ca 30 jungangler drin ist eigentlich viel für den verein


----------



## BennyO (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Ist aber auch immer noch die Frage ob sie auch aktiv sind ne?
Naja ich finde es schade wenn es bei so wenig Junganglern bliebe,



Gruß Benny


----------



## FeliXius (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

also ich hab ja glück dass ich meinen schein mit einem gleichaltrigen freund gemacht hab, sonst kenn ich hier nämlich auch niemanden in meinem alter der angelt...


----------



## BennyO (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Na das ist ja schön.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Chather (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Hi ich fische sonst immer mit meinem Bruder 

kenne sonst keinen in meinem alter der auch angelt bin auch erst ab dieses
 Jahr im Angelverein vielleicht lehrt man da ja auch ma einen kennen.


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

bestimmt hab ich auch aber in meinem verein sind nur 7 in meinem alter:c


----------



## BennyO (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Mh das ist ja nicht so schön. Aber ihr werdet sehen, es macht auch spaß, wenn man mit älteren fischen geht.



Gruß Benny


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ich bin die ganze zeit schon mit älteren gegangen und hab die erfahrung gemacht dass es mit gleichaltrigen mehr spaß macht!!!


----------



## BennyO (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Mh....
Naja muss ja jeder selber wissen ne?!



Gruß Benny


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (27. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

#6 richtig


----------



## nachtangler-1992 (28. Januar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

ja also ich hätte lust mich mit welchen aus dem ab zum angeln zu treffen also melden wer noch lust hat!!!


----------



## MR r.Ol.Ax (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

?? wieso findest du es denn nicht so gut mit älteren angeln zu gehen?

wo willste denn angeln gehen? wie weit könntest du fahren?


----------



## Carpjunky (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*

Hallo,

Naja is schon schwer gleichaltrige gleichgesinnte bei uns zu finden.Also wenn jemand lust und Zeit hat mit mir loszuziehen....ich wohn in vechta 150km von Hamburg!

Gruß


_      Junky_


----------



## alex4 (11. Februar 2007)

*AW: jungangler*



nachtangler-1992 schrieb:


> ja ich bin ja auch in einem angelverein da gibt es 7 jungangler
> mehr net also schon wenig



Dann erkundige dich doch mal bei deinem Vereinsvorsitzenden ob ihr nicht mal ein gemeinsames Angeln mit Jugendlichen (also ein Jugendangeln) aus anderen Vereinen veranstalten könnt. Das praktizieren wir bereits seit drei Jahren in unserem Verein und dieses Jahr werde ich diese Jugendangeln wahrscheinlich mit betreuen:vik:. Wenn du willst kannst du mir auch ne PN schicken, falls es da Probleme gibt:m.

Gruß Alex


----------

